# Sony mpg files to avi??



## bh64 (May 9, 2007)

We just purchased a Sony Handycam (DCR-DVD108) for work and we have copied the files from the camera to the computer using the enclosed software from Sony (Picture Motion Browser). The problem is that when I try to import into Windows Movie Maker, I keep getting error messages like:



> C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Videos\2007 Client Party\20071206145924.mpg could not be imported. An interface has too many methods to fire events from


We would like to use WMM to edit the clips, but are having no luck. I should also add that on the computer these files will be edited on does not have any type of CD/DVD burner, just a CD player. (which shouldn't effect it right?)

Is there anything we need to do to get this to work in WMM? Is there any other software out there that we can buy that will import from the Sony Hanycam and allow us to edit it?

Ultimately we would like to be able to use these files to burn onto a DVD as well as email them to either clients, etc so that they can play them on their computers, etc.

I appreciate the help with this.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Spend some time at this site.

http://www.papajohn.org/

WMM is not the best choice for editing MPEG files.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

Enclosed software/editor will handle the files straight to DVD and NOT to Windows Movie Maker.

Try to import DVD to your hard drive and convert it to AVI for WMM to recognize.

-Nero may do this for you.

if *Nero* isn't available try...

-MediaCoder
http://mediacoder.sourceforge.net/

-MP4Cam2AVI Easy Converter 
MP4Cam2AVI is MPEG4/MJPEG to AVI converter/joiner for MPEG-4 camcorders and digital photo cameras.
http://mp4cam2avi.sourceforge.net/

this one is great but you should know exactly how to use it!
-avi.NET
http://www.clonead.co.uk/

.


----------

